# danger of delaminated keel



## seabrookedan (Nov 14, 2012)

Im hauled out and preparing for a sail to maui from s cal.bt has cemment keel covered in glass. I found a few blisters on keel. Water and oil has saturated into keel from bilge. Yard thinks entire keel is delaminated. But they tell me it makes no difference and ill nvr get it dry. Ive read post of this same issue with this bt. Dnt want to mntn name because blanket conclusions will automatically be drawn by many and not all these bts are garbage. Ive had this boat in some nasty seas and always felt it was an overbuilt tank. However my gut tells me to remove the glass and dry the keel and redo it. Is this unnessesary? What is the poss. Of keel breaking off due to dalamination. How can i tell if all the glass has seperated from cemment or if only in few places?


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Got any pics? Those are always welcome in here and may help someone help you..


----------



## seabrookedan (Nov 14, 2012)

*pics*

How do i upload multiple pics


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Open an acct on photobucket.com and upload your pics to that site.. then when you post here paste the IMG CODE link (important - it's one of the many options) into your post. The pcis will show nicely in the posts directly.. you will have to post a link for each photo, but that's no biggie... 

The service is free and I've never gotten any spam out of it.


----------



## seabrookedan (Nov 14, 2012)

*delam vid*


----------



## seabrookedan (Nov 14, 2012)

*delam*

Im really stressin over this. Running out of funds fast. Im trying to relocate to maui so i can reunite with my children. To rent there is a trap that wld significantly lower the quality of life with them. I lived aboard there before and it will allow alot more time and mny to spend with them if i wsnt paying 1500 a mnth on a 2000 a mnth avrg income. Im walking away from a crab fishing career to join them and devote all my time to them. Ive already lost the last 6 yrs with them and will sacrafice no more tm with them. So any info would mean the world to me. Thanks for any replys!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry but it doesn't fill me with confidence... just sayin...

I tried to embed your vid in the post but for some reason it's not taking.. but I did fix the link.


----------



## seabrookedan (Nov 14, 2012)

*delam*

Thnx


----------

